# My Tia cries in pain when pooping, WHY??



## Carol and Tia (Feb 13, 2006)

Tia is 11 weeks old. At 9 weeks old she became very constipated and cried in pain when trying to poop. The vet prescribed laxative and she emptied. While on the laxative she had no problems pooping. Now she is off the laxative and poops a normal amount , however, she cries like mad whenever she tries to poop. It is so sad to watch. She has a very good appetite and drinks a good amount of water. I feed her a half cup of food a day split up 4 times a day. I make her dry food to mush and add a bit of pumpkin. I have her on a very good dog food. Can someone tell me why she cries when trying to poop?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Hmm.. if she isn't actually having problems going to the bathroom now maybe it's just the memory of the pain from when she was badly constipated. Did you ask your vet? It's possible she could have lasting pain from it?? :?


----------



## Carol and Tia (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, thanks, I was thinking the same thing. I haven't talked to the vet yet but I will be soon.


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little thing. I don't know of anything that would help, but I do feel badly for her! I hope that she starts to feel better soon!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Hopefully your vet can tell you. Let us know what he/she says!


----------



## Anna&Baby (Jan 12, 2006)

Could it be the anal glands?

If they are blocked it can hurt like hell! Take her to the vet!!!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I would ask your vet about switching her food. Perhaps it is not working well with her intestinal track?


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

> Could it be the anal glands?
> 
> If they are blocked it can hurt like heck! Take her to the vet!!!


I also think that might be the problem......


----------



## betsykantro (Jun 29, 2005)

Pixel used to have the same problem. Each time this occurred (crying during a bm) I would add vegetable oil to her dry food and she would quickly go back to having normal bms. I have since switched her food to Royal Canin Chihuahua (about 4 months ago). Since the switch she no longer gets constipated.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Bijou was on ProPlan puppy and her stools were very dry. Then I put her on Natural Balance and it is much more smooth and I can tell she doesn't have to strain at all to get it out. She's much more comfortable. You may want to try a food switch.

Good for you for trying pumpkin! That is a great thing to do for this.


----------



## xannax (Feb 15, 2006)

Awe, poor baby. I might would try a different food. Also, check in with the vet. I feel for her.


----------



## Carol and Tia (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello to everyone! Thank you all so much for replying to my question. I think it all boils down to her food. Oddly enough though , just after posting her problem she stopped her crying (MURPHY'S LAW LOL)!!! I was introducing her to new food(Innova) and possibly it might have been a change in her diet. Adding a small amount of pumpkin helps too. I helped her a bit by squeezing very lightly near her anal glands and maybe that helped relieve them too. (The things we lovers of our chi's will do LOL ). I weighed her on my postal scale last night and she weighs 1lb.10ozs. She has gained 1/2 lb. since I got her three weeks ago. Being a new chihuahua owner all I say is I couldn't be happier!!! I know I'll love this site too....


----------

